# Clearing one of my tank (Boston)



## kuro (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi, it my final semester and i have to many tanks right now so I'm looking to sale some my stuff from my 5.5g so i can break it down. Pick up or meet up at skipton pet center.

Every plant in the 5.5g for 70 dollars
13+ erio parkier, 80% of them can be divided multiple times so you will be getting over 20+ erio
All the downoi in corner there at least 4 mother crown and tons of baby.
In the back i have tons of Ammania bonsai, Rotala Indica, Rotala rotundifolia. The HC carpet was finally taking off since i replanted this tank only a month ago, you can have all the HC. 
The peacock moss on the mess in the back you can have that too, the weeping moss on the other mess didn't make it, it melted i left it there hoping it can recover. 
I can also give you 1/2 golfball of UG 
and some emerse E.belem if you want some they browning out since i left them in the window. 


Complete Paintball CO2 with Swagelok meter valve, 20oz CO2 tank with drop checker and nano diffuser. i also have like 97 paintball o-ring you can have and i'm going to change the o-ring for the ada on/off valve when you come pick it up, it the number 5 o-ring you get at homedepo for 3 dollars come in pack of 10 but i only have two left which is how much you need to change the o-ring for the ada. You have to refill to though since only 300 psi left you can refill for about 3 dollar at sport authority. 80 dollars. It still in use right now as you can see in pic.


Thank for looking 
Kuro


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

APC wants members to have 25 quality posts before selling or trading, but we do not insist about this on the local or regional clubs forums. These forums we usually leave to moderation by members. We also want sellers to post firm prices, rather than to ask for bids. Kuro, can you give a price for your driftwood?


----------



## kuro (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh sorry, I spend alot of time just reading other people threads instead of making comments and posting my own threads. I will remove the driftwood that will probably upset my shrimp if they find out their little playground missing.


----------



## kuro (Jun 14, 2010)

plant and Co2 pending


----------



## kuro (Jun 14, 2010)

Plant and Co2 sold


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

what does it mean quality post, if you ask question that is not quality post?


----------

